# Introducing the brush



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle has been home 4 days now and has settled in really well. Today I thought I would try giving him a little brush to see how he takes to it. Well, he seemed to think it was some great game and just kept trying to bite at the brush. It's probably my fault as I did try this right after a play session as I thought he might be a bit tired then but he obviously thought we were still playing!

Also, when do I need to start brushing his teeth? And what's the best way to do it on such a tiny pup?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got a cheap plastic brush to get Maggie used to being brushed as I knew she would chew on it. For my more serious brushing, I did it while she was eating. For her teeth, I got a baby toothbrush, put some doggie toothpaste on it and just let her chew on it a bit while I held it. She still doesn't like having her teeth brushed with a toothbrush so I made some finger wipes out of a face cloth and she lets me do her teeth with them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would let mine chew on a soft toy on my lap whilst I brushed them. Just quick little sessions to start with. As for teeth cleaning I just put it on my finger and smear it over their teeth. Apparently it's the enzymes that matter, not the actual brushing as dogs get that from chicken wings etc.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I found the only brush I could use without it all turning into a game of Eat the Brush was one that fitted in the palm of my hand with a bit of elastic over the back!


----------

